# Moving furniture from UK to Spain



## .JD (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello, 

I need to move all of our UK furniture to Spain and wondered if anyone could recommend the best method for doing this?

When moving here 7 years ago we used a UK removal company but had an absolute nightmare! It was suppose to take 2 weeks door to door but ended up taking over 6 and most of our furniture was damaged when it arrived. We had weeks of excuses and it was only when I threatened with the police that we finally got a date for delivery.

This caused immense stress at the time as my wife was living with her parents with our 2 kids and it's never easy living with parents are 10 years as a self sufficient adult 

Anyway, I would like to avoid all the hassle this time around so any pointers would be appreciated!

Thanks,

John


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

.JD said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need to move all of our UK furniture to Spain and wondered if anyone could recommend the best method for doing this?
> 
> ...


I recently used this company for moving a few things over - but they also do a full removal service - or if you want to do it yourself they even do one-way van hire!

One Way Van Hire Spain | UK Spain Removals | One Way Van Hire Spain


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

We use Webbs Transport (Ramsgate based) to move stuff out to Mallorca - highly recommended. Unsure if they do the mainland but they go that way (ie via Barcelona) so they may be able to help.

http://www.webbs-removals.co.uk/


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We had a similar experience when we used a local UK company to move all our goods and chattels to Prague.
Our mistake was to pick the cheapest quote. A mistake we made sure not to repeat.

My advice is to bite the bullet and use an international firm of good repute.When we moved from Prague to Spaiin we took quotes from Pickfords, Crown and AGS. We had used Pickfords when we moved houses in Prague and they were excellent but we chose AGS, a French company, who were even better.

They are no way the cheapest but they were ultra-efficient. The same guys packed our things in Prague and unpacked here in Spain.

I have no hesitation in recommending them.

Apparently most UK companies shift your stuff to the other side of the Channel then it's picked up by a 'local' company. Our stuff was picked up by a Czech bunch of eejits who had obviously had zero experience or training in shifting furniture. They slashed at packaging with boxcutters, managing to ruin a leather sofa, 'lost' a few bits and pieces..a nightmare. It seems there is a bulletin board where UK firms advertise for sub-contractors to do this kind of removal. The international ones like Pickfords etc. see the whole process through.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I used a local company, they packed everything into a container, they were very good. The English clowns in Tenerife let us down and kept us waiting, but the container eventually arrived and everything was in order.

The firm was Shires Removal Group 0800590519


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I'd recommend *UK Spain Removals* for a full removal service, and Way2Go as Lynn said for part loads or DIY.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

I would go with mrypg9's suggestion. We used pickfords from Scotland to Hong kong with no hassle or breakages. HK to Spain, we used Schenker, no breakages agin, but a paperwork cock-up cost us dearly, for import duty we should never have been liable for


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We took a different route since most of our furniture was either hand-me-downs of varying quality (some of it Ercol) we decided to leave/give away things like glass-fronted display cabinets (veneered chipboard), etc. and keep the decent stuff. Beds were ageing (15yrs+ old), no need for carpets. Most of our stuff - books, china, etc. was packable into boxes so we just rented a van (LWB Renault Master) and drove it here ourselves - it worked out at about a third of what removal companies wanted to charge and we could bring some prized plants too. (We have a hibiscus that we have had for 22 years and still going strong and some orchids). We got new beds and wardrobes in Ikea. The drive down made it seem like a great start to a holiday and fun. The pensions people phoned us as we were coming through the Pyrenees and were quite excited when we said that it was snowing.

It was hard work but an adventure (a once in a lifetime adventure - NEVER to be repeated!)


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> We took a different route since most of our furniture was either hand-me-downs of varying quality (some of it Ercol) we decided to leave/give away things like glass-fronted display cabinets (veneered chipboard), etc. and keep the decent stuff. Beds were ageing (15yrs+ old), no need for carpets. Most of our stuff - books, china, etc. was packable into boxes so we just rented a van (LWB Renault Master) and drove it here ourselves - it worked out at about a third of what removal companies wanted to charge and we could bring some prized plants too. (We have a hibiscus that we have had for 22 years and still going strong and some orchids). We got new beds and wardrobes in Ikea. The drive down made it seem like a great start to a holiday and fun. The pensions people phoned us as we were coming through the Pyrenees and were quite excited when we said that it was snowing.
> 
> It was hard work but an adventure (a once in a lifetime adventure - NEVER to be repeated!)



Well said - in hindsight, I wish we'd taken this approach.

We brought ALL our furniture with us (at vast expense) and then promptly threw the wardrobes away (built in ones here), changed beds etc. etc.

I wish we had done what a friend did subsequently and started afresh here.


----------

